# Great News for Ohio Fisherman.



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

The Ohio House and Senate passed the new provisions to Ohio CCW laws that would allow CCW in restaurants and bars and is now on its way to the Governors desk for his signature.

Hopefully in 90 days (or so) you will be able to stop at Applebees (or any other restaurant that serves alcohol) on your way home from a long day of fishing and have dinner while carrying your CCW.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That is great news ,just makes a fairly good bill better.Thanks for posting it.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does that include Bars that only serve drinks and no food , where poeple get drunk or have drinks ?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

All Bars - but the CCW Holder cannot drink any alcohol at all. So please, Guys - don't take any chances...


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> All Bars - but the CCW Holder cannot drink any alcohol at all. So please, Guys - don't take any chances...


I agree this REALLY concerns me....It aint worth it OMVI and Gun charge you go to the "Booty House".....!%


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no booze prior to going into the bar, no booze while at the bar. if you drink while carring, its a felony, YOU DO NOT NEED TO BE DRUNK. stadiums will still prohibit firearms.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> stadiums will still prohibit firearms.


I believe you are incorrect.
Prohibition only if posted as such.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great. 

When it is signed I will be able to protect my family while walking from a place back to the car.

Which was the whole point of the needed change. And I will no longer have to draw my weapon and unload it when arriving in a restaurant parking lot.

Which was the other major point of needing the change.

It never was about wanting to carry a gun in bars as the media insisted.

The Browns have already stated that they will not permit weapons into the stadium. I guess your money spent there is OK, but if you get mugged or robbed on the way to the stadium from parking, or going back to your car, that does not matter. I will no longer attend a game there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> I believe you are incorrect.
> Prohibition only if posted as such.


you're right, i should of been clearer. it must be posted, unless.... it a high school stadium, college stadium or any kind of stadium on any school property. then its covered in the first ccw laws.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bubba and I don't mix - I'm not drinking if I am packing !


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ezbite said:


> *you're right, i should of been clearer*. it must be posted, unless.... it a high school stadium, college stadium or any kind of stadium on any school property. then its covered in the first ccw laws.


You could have salvaged the first response Tom. Stadium management has already gone on record saying the stadiums will be posted. Aergo, you were right and didn't know it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

This is great news but I'm still afraid most restuarants will post "no carry"


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Orlando said:


> This is great news but I'm still afraid most restuarants will post "no carry"


Well it was signed and I think you are right as in many places will post so I have decided to follow my past practice and spend no money at these places and leave them a "No gun/No money" card


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> Well it was signed and I think you are right as in many places will post so I have decided to follow my past practice and spend no money at these places and leave them a "No gun/No money" card


I also have the same practice and the little cards to hand out. I just pray Outback dosnt put the sign up. I dont know what I will do without Outback Prime Rib!!!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Kasich signed the SB17 into law on the 30th, but it won't go into effect for 90 days.

I'm with the rest of you guys...if any merchant posts a No Guns sign, they'll not be getting any of my business. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

> No law passed by the general assembly shall go into effect until ninety days after it shall have been filed by the governor in the office of the secretary of state,



Not to be argumentative, but the law will go into effect 90 days after it is filed with the Secretary of State. 
Since it was filed with the Secretary of State on Friday 7/1/11, the law will take effect:

*Friday, September 30th, 2011 - 12:01am*


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im going to go out on a limb here a say i think more restaurants will allow guns, than wont.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> im going to go out on a limb here a say i think more restaurants will allow guns, than wont.


I really hope you are right my friend


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

BigV said:


> Since it was filed with the Secretary of State on Friday 7/1/11, the law will take effect:
> Friday, September 30th, 2011 - 12:01am


BigV,
No arguement, I'd just like to know where you found the info. If you have a link, I'd like to read it.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

September 30th
http://www.ohioccw.org/201107014943/restaurant-carry-effective-date.html


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> Great.
> 
> When it is signed I will be able to protect my family while walking from a place back to the car.
> 
> ...


Me either. They've officially been put on my "boycotted" list.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

You all could take the same approach I have been taking.... I formed a facebook group "Citizens Against Businesses Against the 2nd Amendment." it's not very active yet.

I have had some success with having businesses remove their "no carry" signs. Usually, I will call and speak to the manager and simply explain to him that someone with a concealed carry permit is a law-abiding citizen and will be the only person carrying a gun that will obey his sign. If a person is coming in there with a gun with the intent to harm/rob someone, do you honestly think he's going to obey a silly little sign? Then I go on to tell them how much safer there place is for citizens with trained armed citizens walking around inside when a would be robber enters their place... 

I have had success at 3 businesses so far.

Some are just gun hating fanatics and don't want to listen to reason. And those are the ones I attempt to run out of business with facebook, word of mouth, etc

I know the ccw law is still relatively new here. I'm from NC and we've had ours since 1995. Same things happened there initially. Signs went up everywhere. But soon, the citizens prevailed and business owners saw that the major opponent to the new law was the liberal media, realized what their customers wanted, and the signs are all but gone now. The violent crime rate also fell. It is very rare to see a sign in NC anymore. I think that given some time, we'll get that way here too.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Bowhunter57 said:


> BigV,
> No arguement, I'd just like to know where you found the info. If you have a link, I'd like to read it.
> 
> Thank you, Bowhunter57


You can find this information by looking through The Ohio Constitution *HERE*


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

BigV said:


> You can find this information by looking through The Ohio Constitution *HERE*


I've got a link to the Senate Bill he signed. I'll post it soon.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Here ya go.....

http://www.legislature.state.oh.us/bills.cfm?ID=129_SB_17


----------

